# My Jack Tucker



## Dimples (Jul 12, 2006)

I was out with my digital camera one day and took this picture of my jack Tucker. He is such a hoot!


----------



## Shari (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG he is just too cute! Looks like he should be in an ad in a Magazine.

You know what,, Brayer is always looking for good pictures and I bet they would use it in their Magazine!!


----------



## jayne (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh MAN!! I had SUCH a bad day at work today and your boy Tucker gave me such a good belly laugh! I really needed it! Thank you very much for sharing that with us! It truly is a calendar shot!!

Jayne with Lily and Daisy the donkeys


----------



## jdomep (Jul 12, 2006)

I love him!! He belongs on a greeting card! Could I save him to my computer for use on a home made card for my mom?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 12, 2006)

:aktion033: I love his smile.............enter it on Equusite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimples (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your nice comments about my picture of Tucker. I never though about sending it into the Brayer but maybe I will. Please feel free to copy it and use it anyway you would like. I am glad that he brought a smile to someone today because he always brings a smile to me!

What is Equusite?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 12, 2006)

: Tucker is priceless & FUNNY! What a character...my daughter and I are laughing so hard. What a great pic :aktion033: One in a million!!!

Tucker is my wall paper now...LOL..he looks too cute there :lol:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jul 13, 2006)

:saludando: Very, very good pic....Sure brought a well needed smile to my face.. That face should win something somewhere... Just love it!!



:



:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 13, 2006)

Dimples said:


> What is Equusite?


www.equusite.com you can submit photos and they have "voting" it is lots of fun check it out



: Just look under Todays Pictures on the left.

You need to crop him some and use him as your avatar.


----------



## Dimples (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info about Equusite. I will check it out. I will also try to see if I can figure out how to make it my avatar.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 14, 2006)

Dimples:

I cropped it and resized it!!!!!!! I just think it is so cute!

Here you go!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 14, 2006)

OMG...How is it possible :bgrin That is EVEN cuter :aktion033: I am Tucker's BIGGEST fan :aktion033: I wake up to him every morn....He is my screensaver



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 15, 2006)

THIS IS PRICELESS! I JUST ARRIVED HOME FROM A STAY IN THE HOSPITAL AND REALLY NEEDED TO SEE THIS. IT PUT A BIG :bgrin ON MY FACE, I THINK I AM STILL GRINNING! WHAT A SWEET BOY!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 15, 2006)

What a wonderful pictures makes you smile. Tucker was my madien name and had a uncle named Jack Tucker



:



:


----------



## Dimples (Jul 17, 2006)

KsCowgirl said:


> Dimples:
> 
> I cropped it and resized it!!!!!!! I just think it is so cute!
> 
> Here you go!






KsCowgirl said:


> Dimples:
> 
> I cropped it and resized it!!!!!!! I just think it is so cute!
> 
> Here you go!





I am so sorry - I didn't mean to post that cropped picture twice. I am still getting used to using this forum. Anyway... thanks so much for the cropped picture. At my work there are several people that have posted his picture in their cubicles and my husband said they posted his picture in the showroom where he works. He saw customers come and and just start laughing when they see it. Too funny!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2006)

OMG, that picture is just adorable! Talk about a smiling, happy donkey--thats definitely your Jack Tucker. I LOVE the picture! Thanks for sharing it. Corinne


----------

